# Disease on Neofinetia



## Erythrone (Jul 14, 2013)

I am still fighting this disease in some of my Neofs...













Is it Thai-Vanda Disease (Guignardia and Phyllosticta Microfungus)?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2013)

That looks awful! Whatever it is, good luck getting it under control.


----------

